# Got my new LAMIGLAS FLYROD, need a reel now



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I was trying to find fly reel on Ebay a week ago to go on my 7# [?] custom fly rod my dad found at a yard sale in Florida, but came accross a NEW 9 ft LAMIGLAS 4# 1298-4 for $40, no bids and like 20 mins left. I new that the Lamiglas was a fairly high end name and owning a Walleye rod by them. Went to there website, there web price $220. So I bid, and got it for $40. Got it yesterday, its sweet. But now need a 4# reel. All I have ever used for flyfishing is my grand fathers vintage stuff. Thinking of PFLUEGER President/Trion. Any thought on these. Also a wondering about the OKUMAS. Should keep it around $100, but $200 tops  . Any one have something they want to sell? Thoughts/comments?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I bought an outfit from cabelas last year . It's their three forks model. It's a nice rod and I've caught a lot of Steelhead on it. One day my buddy and I were comparing rods while fishing the Chagrin. I said where was yours made and he said China. He said where was yours made and Mine was made in Korea. Ah the greatness of Free Trade! LOL


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Check out Ross reels. Durable/simple around $60 bucks at Cabelas


----------



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

My buddie has an okuma andhe really likes it. He gor it for a descent prince also. I think he paied around $50. I bought a cortland reel this past spring which I love. I got a hell of a deal on it paying only $20. It was on a half off sale at dicks than I went on a day where it was an additional 15% off. You may want to check and see if they are still on sale. I know they were as of three weeks ago. I was also at fin feather and fur a few weeks back and saw they had St. Croix on sale for around $40. If I hadent just bought my cortland I would of defiently bought it.


----------

